# Confirmed Release of Orcs and Goblins in May



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Found this in my in box this morning....the green skins are getting some love, although it is scant on the details.....


The Games Workshop Newsletter 28.02.2010 

In this issue: More Orcs & Goblins coming in May 

More Orcs & Goblins coming in May 

Orcs & Goblins are the scourge of the Warhammer world, an unending tide of ferocious raiders. For every greenskin Waaagh! defeated on the field of battle, another arises to trample a swathe of destruction across the land. Orcs and Goblins live to fight!

Orcs & Goblins are one of the most popular Warhammer armies and it's not difficult to see why: they can field warriors of all shapes and sizes from tiny Snotlings to Giants, and every shape of Orc and Squig in-between. They have access to a bizarre array of war machines and mounts, and some of the most entertaining special rules of any Warhammer army. And thanks to their inclusion in the great-value Battle for Skull Pass set, are often the first army a hobbyist collects.

So this May we're celebrating the Orcs & Goblins in all their choppa-wielding glory. We're under orders from the Big Boss to keep quiet about exactly what's going on so be sure to check out games-workshop.com in April when all will be revealed and pick up May's issue of White Dwarf for an in-depth look at all things green.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

So does that mean they're getting a new codex or simply that they're getting some new models like their 40k equivalent are in March?


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

New Minis... By the choice of artwork I'm going to say it's plastic boarboyz.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Well, it does seem the 2 armies in May rumours was correct. We get some WotR stuff and now Orcs and Goblins for fantasy. Does this mean 8th Ed in June? TK or OK in July and Grey Knights in August?


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

tu_shan82 said:


> So does that mean they're getting a new codex or simply that they're getting some new models like their 40k equivalent are in March?


I would defo bet on a new Armybook, for a number of reasons.

1: the O&G army preforms extremely bad in all kinds of tournaments.
2: the Cover Art is the worst ever created for a Armybook (I just had to add this:grin
3: O&G is a big selling army for fantasy.
4: the combination "good selling and crappy playing" army aint something to be proud of on any scale.
5: there has been loose rumours that O&G are getting revamped simply because GW dislikes the way it works now. This is probably closely tied with the points above. This news letter further feeds those fires.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i think they might repackage the standard Boyz too and plastic boar boyz is a must, though most of the range is plastic, well more so than most other armies in fantasy,still lagging behind the empire though.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

tu_shan82 said:


> So does that mean they're getting a new codex or simply that they're getting some new models like their 40k equivalent are in March?


just some new releases, boar boys and a few other bits @ bobs (can't be more specific then that as I only know about the boar boys)


----------



## Predator850 (Feb 28, 2010)

I heard that O&G might get a new leader unit

____________________________________________
Click and the dark gods will reward you


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

WHO??

Any way with the plastic creatures perhaps they will make a plastic trolls kit that makes 3 trolls that cn be made as mountain trolls or river trolls or even standard trolls!!

I also would like to see a plastic ork boss on wyvern as well as plastic arrer boyz. It is about time for Pete's sake!!!!


----------

